# Home from home



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The French are going to lay on all mod cons at Calais

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...deal-refugees-fleeing-war-torn-countries.html

tony:wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What will become of us, gemmy reading the DM.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I think that for many French a 'black job' is one in which one does not work for the French Government or a company owned/controlled by them.:wink2::laugh:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> What will become of us, gemmy reading the DM.
> 
> cabby


You will become enlightened after reading the "Groaniad"

tony0


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I think that it is all this constant nonsense printed in the Mail that makes the migrants want to come to UK. 

They are led to believe that once they get off the boat they will get a council house and free tickets for the rest of the family.

Well it's in the Mail it must be true ?????????????????? surely ??????????????????


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Webby1 said:


> I think that it is all this constant nonsense printed in the Mail that makes the migrants want to come to UK.
> 
> They are led to believe that once they get off the boat they will get a council house and free tickets for the rest of the family.
> 
> Well it's in the Mail it must be true ?????????????????? surely ??????????????????


That's probably not too far from the truth . . .


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Didn't realise the Daily Mail had such wide coverage in Sudan/ Eritrea/ Yemen that everyone rushed to Calais to get to the land of milk and honey..............truly amazing coverage >


tony:kiss:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mod cons? £360000 between 3000 people. Thats 120 quid each. You cant even buy a decent tent for that.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> I think that for many French a 'black job' is one in which one does not work for the French Government or a company owned/controlled by them.:wink2::laugh:


 Geoff, for the French a "black job" is an un-registered one with un-declared (to the authorities) earnings, or any work carried out "on the side" and the earning for which are simply pocketed.

.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> Geoff, for the French a "black job" is an un-registered one with un-declared (to the authorities) earnings, or any work carried out "on the side" and the earning for which are simply pocketed.
> 
> .


Yeah, there'll be none of that going on in France will there, oh no![-X


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We in the UK and Calais have the problem which is caused at source, their own countries.. The solution lies there nowhere else..

Turn it on it's head and think if it was me or mine having to flee our own country through no fault of our own.. Of course once again someone would be making money out of it, and putting all those folk who would never mix together is a sure fire recipe for a spot of bover!.. Oh dear! they are having a spot of bover among themselves!..

Noticed the comments from folk on the articale, not a lot of the milk of human kindness, well there wouldn't be would there, they are just faceless folk they see on the telly or a picture in the paper, they aren't real it's just a soap opera played out for folk to grumble about.. Guess what the poor buggers living in squalor are just like you and me, they were just sold a tale that in the UK folk can eat enough to get fat and no one is out to kill them or blow them to bits...

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> Geoff, for the French a "black job" is an un-registered one with un-declared (to the authorities) earnings, or any work carried out "on the side" and the earning for which are simply pocketed.
> 
> .


John you obviously were reading my post on a device that does not show emoticons


----------

